
LimeWire Developer Creates MuWire, an Anonymous File-Sharing Application - Cantbekhan
https://torrentfreak.com/limewire-developer-creates-muwire-an-anonymous-file-sharing-application-200814/
======
Normille
>When we tried out MuWire it reminded us of some early file-sharing
applications, with an old-fashioned look and an interface that may be a bit
overwhelming to non-tech-savvy users ... downloading larger files can take
days, instead of hours, or minutes. This is an experience veteran file-sharers
may recall from many years ago.

Got me trying hard to remember what the Mac file-sharing app was I used to use
'back in the day'. I think it even predated Limewire. Luckily ~~Google~~
StartPage was my friend:

Anyone else remember "Hotline"? [0]

Ahhh! --Great days! Thinking you had a blazing fast download if you got over
3k/sec and starting a download on Wednesday, in the hope it might be finished
by the weekend!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotline_Communications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotline_Communications)

